# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  اونایی که شیمی آلی 2 رو پاس کردن بیان تو

## asalshah

_سلام بچه ها کسی هست بتونه حلقه گشایی اپوکسید ها رو توضیح بده
ممنااان_

----------


## Ali jk

در اثر حمله نوكلئوفيل.. چون بار نوكلوفيل منفيه؛ از سمتي ك كم استخلافه حمله ميكنه و پيوند بين كربن و اكسيژن و ميشكنه
اكسيژن هم از محيط ي h ميگيره و تبديل ب الكل ميشه

----------


## Reza.k

> _سلام بچه ها کسی هست بتونه حلقه گشایی اپوکسید ها رو توضیح بده
> ممنااان_


سلام وقتتون بخیر
برای اپوکسیدها دو نوع باز شدن داریم.یکی تو محیط اسیدی و ودومی توی محیط بازی.توی اسیدی، نوکلوفیل به کربن با استخلاف بیشتر حمله میکنه و توی بازی برعکسشه.از مکانیسم sn2 
پیروی میکنه...توی محیط بازی معمولا یه آلکوکسی الکل و توی اسیدی معمولا یه الکل نتیجه باز شدن اپوکسیدمون هست...

----------


## rogi

> _سلام بچه ها کسی هست بتونه حلقه گشایی اپوکسید ها رو توضیح بده
> ممنااان_


سلام،ب نظرت شیمی بخش اسید بازش ،منظورم مسائل هست،تغییری کرده؟
من میخواستم برا مسائل جزوه استاد خودم ک خیلی کامل ،بود رو بخونم!

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط rogi


سلام،ب نظرت شیمی بخش اسید بازش ،منظورم مسائل هست،تغییری کرده؟
من میخواستم برا مسائل جزوه استاد خودم ک خیلی کامل ،بود رو بخونم!


برای نظام جدید بله تغییر کرده_

----------

